# Big List of Non-Cuban Brands/Lines



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

1861
1876 Reserve
5 Vegas
5 Vegas Cask Strength
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Limitada
5 Vegas Miami
5 Vegas Series A
601 Black Label
601 Blue Label
601 Green Label
601 Red Label
826 Slow Aged
898 Collection
A. Turrent
Acid (Drew Estate)
Acid 5
Adduci
Al-Capone
Alameda
Alcazar
Alec Bradley MAXX
Alec Bradley Medalist
Allegria (One Off)
Ambrosia (Drew Estate)
American Born Cubans
American Stogies
Amoroso
Ancla y Cazador
Ancient Warrior
Andros Bundles
Arganese
Arganese Ambassador
Arganese Chairman
Aristoff
Aristoff Black
Arturo Fuente
Arturo Fuente Anejo
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Series
Arturo Fuente Seleccion d'Oro
Arturo Fuente Sun Grown
Ashton
Ashton Aged Cabinet Selection
Ashton Aged Maduro
Ashton Estate Sun Grown
Ashton Heritage
Ashton Heritage Puro Sol
Ashton Maduro
Ashton Virgin Sun Grown
Aspira
Astral
Astral Cameroon
Astral Grand Reserve
Astral Talanga Valley
Augusto Reyes
Augusto Reyes Criollo
Augusto Reyes Epicur
Augusto Reyes Nativo
Avo
Avo 787
Avo Domaine
Avo Maduro
Avo Signature
Avo XO
Axis
AZ
B Line
Baccarat
Baccarat Sumatra 1997
Badge of Honor
Bahia Blu
Bahia Deseo
Bahia Gold
Bahia Icon
Bahia Insignias
Bahia Maduro
Bahia Trinidad
Bahia Vintage
Bahia White Label
Bahiba Reserve Paradiso
Baitoa
Balmoral Royal Selection
Bances
Battleground
Bauza
Bayamo Superiores
Belinda
Belinda Black
Belmondo
Bering
Bering Dominican Hallmark
Bering Sabor Especial Flavored
Big Butt
Black Pearl (La Perla Habana)
Bobalu
Bocanada
Bock y Cia
Bohemian Buddha
Bohemian Black
Bohemian Red
Bohemian White
Bohio
Bolero
Bolivar
Bolivar Fuerte
Bolivar Cofradia
Bolivar Suntuoso en Tubos
The Brick
Briones
Bucanero
Bucanero Don Douglas
Buena Cosecha
Butera Royal Vintage
Butera Royal Vintage Maduro
Butera Vintage Select
CAO America
CAO l'Anniversaire Cameroon
CAO l'Anniversaire eXtreme
CAO l'Anniversaire Maduro
CAO Black
CAO Black VR
CAO Brazilia
CAO Criollo
CAO Cx2
CAO Flavours
CAO Gold
CAO Gold Maduro
CAO Italia
CAO Mx2
CAO Odyssey
CAO 65th Anniversary
CAO "The Sopranos"
CAO Vision
Cabaiguan
Caballeros
Cabanas
Cacique Martin
Cacique Miami
Caffe Tabac
Calixto Lopez
Camacho (Face-Off) (Litto Gomez)
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho 1962
Camacho Corojo
Camacho Coyolar Puro
Camacho Havana
Camacho *****
Camacho San Luis y Martinez
Camacho Select
Camacho SLR
Camacho Special Editions
Camacho Triple Maduro
Canaria d'Oro
Canimao
Canonero
Cantero
Caoba
Caonaba
Capas
Capote
Caravelas
Carbon Copy
Carbonell
Caridad
Caridad Connecticut
Caridad Sumatra
Carinos
Carlin
Carlos III
Carlos Torano Cameroon 1916
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959
Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Silver
Carlos Torano Nicaragua
Carlos Torano Noventa
Carlos Torano Prensado Nicaragua Selection
Carlos Torano Reserva Decadencia
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature
Carlos Torano Tribute
Carrington
Casa Blanca
Casa Blanca Reserve
Casa Blanca Reserve Cameroon
Casa Buena
Casa de Nicaragua
Casa de Oro
Casa Fuente
Casa Torano
Casamontez
Casillas
Castano
Castle Hall
Celestino Vega
Centenario Classic
Cerdan
Chairman's Choice
Chamuco
Chamuco Black Magic Maduro
Chamuco Maduro
Chamuco Platinum
Chamuco Soul
Charles Fairmorn Belmore
Charles The Great
Chateau Real (Drew Estate)
Chavon
Chevere Dominican
Chevere Small Cigars
Chevere Ice Cream Flavors
Churchill Deluxe (Caribe)
Cibao
Cielo
Cienfuegos
Cifuentes
The Cigar
The Cigar Pequeno
Cisso
Claddagh Reserva
Cocinero Liga Especial
Cohiba
Cohiba Black
Cohiba Red Dot
Cohiba XV
Cojimar
Colinas
Colita
Colorado (Don Lino)
Compay
Conch Republic
Condal
Connecticut Yankee
Conquista
Conquistador
Consuegra
Cordova
Coronado (La Flor Dominicana)
Coticas
Courvoisier
Credo
Creme de Jamaica
Cruz Real
Cu-Avana
Cuba Aliados
Cuba Aliados 83rd Anniversary
Cuba Aliados Doble Fuerte
Cuban Bullet
Cuban Cigar Factory
Cuban Crafters
Cuban Delights
Cuban Diplomat
Cuban Heirloom
Cuban Honeys
Cuban Parejo
Cuban Rejects
Cuban Rounds
Cuban Sandwich
Cubita
Cubita Spanish Market Selection
Cuesta-Rey
Cuesta-Rey Stanford's
Cuesta-Rey Sun Grown
Cueto
Cumbres de Puriscal
Cupido
Cupido Criollo
Cupido Tuxedo
Cusano 10th Anniversary
Cusano 18
Cusano 18 Paired Maduro
Cusano CC
Cusano Corojo '97
Cusano Hermanos
Cusano Killer Cameroon
Cusano M1
Cusano MC
Cusano P1
Cusano Vintage 1997
Cusano Xclusivo
Cuvee
Da Vinci
Da Vinci Masterpiece
Daniel Marshall
Danli Reserve
Danneman
Davidoff 100th Anniversary
Davidoff Aniversario
Davidoff Classic
Davidoff Millenium Blend
Davidoff Special Series
Davidoff Thousand Series
De Cossio
Decision Maduro
Delectados
Deseo
Diablo
Diamond Crown
Diamond Crown Maximus
Diana Silvius
Diesel
Dimeola
Domingold
Dominican Delicias
Dominican Estates
Dominican Original
Dominico
Dominique
Domino Park
Don Alberto
Don Armando
Don Barreto
Don Capitano
Don Diego
Don Diego Aniversario
Don Diego Cedar Privada
Don Diego Reserve
Don Douglas Cabinet Series
Don Elias
Don Ernesto
Don Felo
Don Francisco
Don Guillermo
Don Jose
Don Juan Special Cuban Blend
Don Julio
Don Kiki Ltd. Reserve
Don Leo
Don Lino
Don Lino 1989 Maduro
Don Lino Africa
Don Lino Cameroon
Don Lino Havana Reserve
Don Manolo
Don Mateo
Don Melo Centenario
Don Miguel
Don Pablo
Don Pepin Cuban Classic
Don Pepin Garcia Black
Don Pepin Garcia Blue
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Don Priamo
Don Rafael
Don Ramon
Don Rene
Don Rex
Don Rios
Don Salvador
Don Tito
Don Tomas
Don Tomas Clasico
Don Tomas Cameroon Collection
Don Tomas Candela
Don Tomas Corojo
Don Tomas Dominican Selection
Don Tomas Special Edition
Don Tomas Sun Grown
Don Tuto Habanos
Dona Flor Mata Fina
Dona Inez
Dos Rios
Double Happiness
Dulce Maria
Dunhill Dominican
Dunhill Signed Range
Dynamite
E Zarzuelo
The Edge (Rocky Patel
The Edge Lite (Rocky Patel)
El Canelo
El Cuato Rojo
El Centurion
El Credito
El Coloso
El Credito
El Diablo
El Dorado
El Embargo
El Legend-Ario (Camacho)
El Mejor Espresso
El Mejor Square-Pressed
El Original
El Paraiso
El Rey de Florez
El Rey de Los Habanos
El Rey del Mundo
El Rey del Mundo Olivados
El Rey del Mundo Real
El Rico Habano
El Sabinar
El Sublimado
El Titan de Bronze
Escudo Cubano
Espanola
Esperanza
Esteban Carreras
Esteban Carreras 1961 Limited Edition
Estevan Cruz
Evelio
Evita
Excalibur (Hoyo de Monterrey)
Excalibur 1066
Excalibur Royal Sterling
Exile
F.D. Grave
Fair Exchange
Famous Nicaraguan Corojo
Felipe 3 Tierras
Felipe Dominicana
Felipe Felipe
Felipe Gregorio
Felipe Gregorio Capas
Felipe Gregorio Icon
Felilpe II
Felipe Power
Fidalgro *****
Fifth Centennial
Fighting Cock
Fire
Fittipaldi Gold Series
Five Star
Five Star 2000
Flamenco
Flor Cubana
Flor de A. Allones
Flor de Baloney
Flor de Copan
Flor de Farach
Flor de Filipinas
Flor de Flores
Flor de Florez
Flor de Gonzalez
Flor de Gonzalez Reserva
Flor de Honduras
Flor de Jardin
Flor de Los Reyes
Flor de Murias
Flor de Oliva
Flor de Oliva Corojo
Flor de Oliva 10th Anniversary
Flor de Selva
Flor del Caribe
Flor del Todo
Fonseca
Fonseca Cedar
Fonseca Cubano Limitado
Fonseca Habana Selection
Fonseca Predilectos
Fonseca Serie F
Fonseca Special Edition Zigarren mit Zeder
Fonseca Sun Grown Cedar
Fonseca Vintage
Franco
Frank Vincent Signature
Free Cuba
Fuego Gran Reserva
Fuente Fuente Opus X
Fundadore Jamaica
G.R. Specials
Gallardo
Garcia y Vega
Garo
Garo Classique
Generations (Nestor)
Genuine Counterfeit Cubans
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans
Genuine Pre-Embargo Counterfeit Cubans Edicion Limitada
George's Reserve
Gilberto Oliva
Gispert
Gloria Palmera
God of Fire
Gran Habano
Gran Habano 3 Siglos
Gran Habano Connecticut
Gran Habano Corojo
Gran Habano Habano
Gran Habano La Gran Fuma
Gran Habano V.L.
Grand Cameroon
Grand Nica
Grandes de Espana
Graycliff
Graycliff Avelino 80
Graycliff Chateau
Graycliff Crystal
Graycliff Emerald
Graycliff Espresso
Graycliff Profesionale
Griffin's
Griffin's Fuerte
Griffin's Special Edition
Guantanamera
Guaranteed Jamaica
Gurkha Ancient Warrior
Gurkha Avenger G5
Gurkha Black Dragon
Gurkha G3
Gurkha East India
Gurkha Expedition 1887
Gurkha Grand Reserve
Gurkha Legend
Gurkha Marqueza
Gurkha Master's Select
Gurkha Platinum
Gurkha Regent
Gurkha Royal Salute
Gurkha Special Editions
Gurkha Status
Gurkha Tins
Gurkha Vintage
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy
Gurkha X-Fuerte
H. Upmann
H. Upmann Anniversary Series
H. Upmann Cameroon
H. Upmann Chairman Reserve
H. Upmann Connoisseur 1996
H. Upmann H2000
H. Upmann Reserve
H. Upmann Signature
H. Upmann Special Seleccion
H. Upmann Super Fuerte
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon
Habana Gold
Habana Leon
Habano Primero
Habanos Hatuey
Habanos Puros Limited Reserve
Hamiltons
Hamiltons House Selection
Havana Blend
Havana Classico
Havana Cool
Havana Honeys
Havana Soul
Havana Star
Havana Sun Grown
Havana Sunrise
Havana Sweets
Heaven
Helix
Helix Remix Amaretto
Helix Remix Mocha
Henry Clay
Hoja Cubana
Hoja de Nicaragua
Honduran Estates
Honduran Factory Corojos
Honduras Special
Horsepower
Hoyo de Monterrey
Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra
Hoyo de Monterrey Seleccion del Arte
Hoyo de Tradicion
Hugo Cassar
Huga Cassar Diamond
Iguana
Illusione
Imperio Cubano


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Independencia
Indian Dominican
Indian Head
Indian Super Fuerte
Indian Tabac 10th Anniversary
Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend
Indian Tabac Cuban Corojo
Indian Tabac Fire
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
Indian Tabac Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
Indian Tabac Ten Little Indians
Indigo
Industrial Press
Inmenso
Isabella
Island Amaretto
Island Collection
Isla de Cuba
Isla del Sol (Drew Estate)
ISOM (Perdomo)
J. Cortes
J.L. Salazar y Hermanos
Jericho
JM's Dominican
John T's Crowdpleaser
Jose Benito
Jose L. Piedra
Jose Llopis
Jose Marti
Jose Seijas
Jose Seijas Signature Series
Joya de Nicaragua
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
Joya de Nicaragua Celbracion
Joya de Nicaragua Serie C
JR Alternatives
JR Edicion Limitada Alternatives
JR Five Stars
JR Special Corona
JR Ultimate
Juan Clemente
Juan Lopez
Juan y Ramon
K Hansotia Signature 101
K Hansotia Gold
K Hansotia Symphony
Kahlua
Kahlua Especial
Kick Ass Sweet
King David
Kiskeya
Kristoff
La Aroma de Cuba
La Aurora
La Aurora 1495
La Aurora Barrel Aged
La Aurora Cien Anos
La Aurora Maduro
La Aurora Preferidos
La Caoba Extra
La Caya
La Cobra Cubana
La Corona
La Cosecha
La Diligencia
La Diva
La Eminencia
La Escepcion Serie VI
La Finca
La Flor de Cano
La Flor del Caney
La Flor Dominicana
La Flor Dominicana (Face-Off) (Eiroa)
La Flor Dominicana 2000
La Flor Dominicana Ligeros
La Flor Dominicana Limited
La Flor Dominicana Premium
La Flor Dominicana Reserva
La Floridita
La Floridita Limited
La Fontana Consigliere
La Fontana Vintage
La Gianna Havana
La Gloria Cubana
La Gloria Cubana Reserva Figurados
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
La Habanera
La Hoja Selecta
La Invicta
La Luna
La Palma de Oro
Le Paloma
La Perfecta
La Perla Habana
La Plata
La Primadora
La Primadora Select
La Primera
La Princesa de Cuba
La Regenta
La Regional
La Restina
La Rosa Especial
La Tradicion Cabinet Series
La Tradicion Cubana
La Tradicion Figuardos
La Unica
La Unica Cameroon
La Vieja Habana
La Vieja Habana: The Early Years
La Vieja Habana: Leather Patch Series
Lambs Club
Lars Tetens
Las Cabrillas
La Memorias Cubanas
Le Cigar
Legend-Ario
Legends Series
Lempira
Leon Jimenes
Leoninos
Lew's Smokers
Licenciados
Licenciados Cameroon
Liga Privada No 9 (Drew Estate)
Litto Gomez Diez
Lone Wolf
Los Blancos
Los Blancos Primos
Los Reyes Unidos
Los Statos Deluxe
Luis Martinez
Luna Azul
Lusitania
Luxury Sevens
Macabi
Macanudo
Macanudo Cafe
Macanudo Gold Label
Macanudo Maduro
Macanudo Robust
Macanudo Vintage 2000
Madrigal Habana
Maestro Cubano
Magnum Force
Maker's Mark
Mantequilla
Mantequilla Tapa Negra
Maravilloso
Maria Guerrero
Maria Mancini
Marques de Gurabo
Martinez New York
Master Blends (Oliva)
Master Blends 2 (Oliva)
Master Blends 3 (Oliva)
Matacan
MATASA 30th Anniversary
Match Play
Maya
Mayorga
Medalist (Alec Bradley)
Medal of Honor
Memoria de Cuba
Mendez y Lopez
Mercedes
Mi Cubano
Mike's 1950
Mike Ditka Championship Series
Mister B
Mister Hyde's Monsterous Glavors
Miura Directo de Fabrica
Miura Reserva Selecta
Miyares
Mocambo
Mohican
Mombacho
Montague
Montecristo
Montecristo Afrique
Montecristo Cigare d'Arts
Montecristo Classic
Montecristo Club Cabinet
Montecristo Flor Fina
Montecristo Habana 2000
Montecristo Media Noche
Montecristo Peruvian Square Pressed
Montecristo Platinum
Montecristo Serie C
Montecristo Serie V
Montecristo Serie VI
Montecristo Vintage '93 Club Cabinet
Montecristo White Label
Montecruz
Montecruz Little Cigars
Montecruz Negra Cubana
Montero
Montes de Oro
Montesino
Moore & Bode
Morro Castle
Nacionales W
Napa
Nat Sherman
Nat Sherman 1400
Nat Sherman 489
Nat Sherman Gotham
Nat Sherman Host Selection
Nat Sherman Metropolitan Selection
Nat Sherman Omerta
Nat Sherman Suave
Nat Sherman VIP
National Brand
National Brand Sun Grown
National Brand Nicaragua
Nativo
Natural
Neptune
Nestor 747
Nestor Miranda Special Selection
Nestor Reserve Edition
Nestor Vintage
New York (Te-Amo)
Next Generation
Nicaraguan Estates
Nicarao (Rocky Patel)
Nicole Miller
Nino Vasquez
Nording (Rocky Patel)
Nostalgia
nu (Cojimar)
Nub
Nuevitas
Occidental Reserve
Old Fashioned
Old Henry
Old Powder Keg
Oliva Angel
Oliva Serie G Cameron
Oliva Serie G Maduro
Oliva O Bold
Oliva O Maduro
Oliva O Classic
Oliva Serie G
Oliva Serie O
Oliva Serie O Maduro
Oliva Special S
Oliva Serie V
Oliveros
Oliveros 80 Anniversary Royale
Oliveros 1927
Oliveros Classic
Oliveros Flavors
Oliveros Gold Tubos
Oliveros Gran Reserva
Oliveros Kopi Luwak
Oliveros Limited
Oliveros XL for Men
Olor
Olor Fuerte
Olor Nicaragua
Omar Ortez Originals
OneOff
OneOff Allegria
Onyx Reserve
Onyx Vintage
Optimo Clasico
Opus X
Orient Express
Ornelas
Padilla
Padilla 1932
Padilla 1948
Padilla Cedro
Padilla Edition Especial
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Serie 1968
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron
Padron 1964 Anniversary Series
Padron Serie 1926
Palma Real
Palmarejo
Papayo Vintage
Park Avenue Serie 44
Partagas
Partagas 150 Signature Series
Partagas 160 Signature Series
Partagas Black Label
Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blends
Partagas Limited Reserve Decadas
Partagas Serie S
Partagas Spanish Rosado
Paul Garmirian
Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary
Paul Garmirian Artisan Selection
Paul Garmirian Gourmet
Paul Garmirian Gourmet II
Paul Garmirian Maduro
Paul Garmirian Reserva Exclusiva
Paul Garmirian Soiree
Pelo de Oro
Penamil
Penguin
Perdomo2
Perdomo Edicion de Silvio
Perdomo en Vidrio
Perdomo Estate Selection
Perdomo ESV 1991
Perdomo Exclusivo
Perdomo Fresco
Perdomo Habano
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Lot 23
(La Tradicion Cabinet Series) Perdomo Reserve Cafe
(La Tradicion Cabinet Series) Perdomo Reserve Cameroon
(La Tradicion Cabinet Series) Perdomo Reserve Champagne
(La Tradicion Cabinet Series) Perdomo Reserve Golf
(La Tradicion Cabinet Series) Perdomo Reserve Maduro
Perdomo Reserve Moments
Perdomo Slow Aged 826
Perfecto Garcia
Perique
Peterson
Peterson Gran Reserva
Petrus
Petrus Etiquette Rouge
Petrus Fortis
Petrus Reposasdo
Petrus Royal Maduro
Pheasant
Phillipine Cigar Company
Phillips & King Guardsmen
Pinar 2000
Pinar 3000
Pinar Habanito
Pinar Series B
Pinnacle
Pintor
Pirate's Gold
Plasencia
Plasencia Edicion Limitada 2001
Plasencia Organica
Plasencia Reserva Organica
Playboy (Don Diego)
Players Club
Pleiades
Por Larranaga
Por Larranaga Cuban Grade
Por Larranaga Honduras
Por Matamor
Premium Dominicana
Primo del Rey
Private Stock
Pryme
Pryme LE Gold
Pueblo Dominicano
Pueblo Dominicano II
Punch
Punch Deluxe
Punch Grand Cru
Punch Grand Puro
Punch Rare Corojo
Purisco
Purofino
Puros Indios
Puros Indios Doble Fuerte
Puros Indios Maxima Reserva Especial
Puros Indios Viejo
Puros of St. James
Q' Oro
Quintero
Quintero Maduro
Quintero y Hermano
Quintessa
Quirantes
Quorum
Quo Vadis
Rafael Gonzalez
Ramon Allones
Ramon Allones Reserve
Ramon y Ramon
Rancho Dominmicana
Randello X
RB Fundadores
Rejects
Regalos
Remedios
REO
The Repeater
Revolucion
Riata
Rigoletto
Robali
Rocky Patel American Market Selection
Rocky Patel Connecticut
Rocky Patel Cuban Blend
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Factory Selects
Rocky Patel Fusion
Rocky Patel Java
Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve
Rocky Patel R4
Rocky Patel Rosado
Rocky Patel Signature
Rocky Patel Sun Grown
Rocky Patel Sun Grown Factory Select
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Rocky Patel Vintage Euro Line
Roller's Choice
Roly
Romeo y Julieta 1875
Romeo y Julieta Aniversario
Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro
Romeo y Julieta Viejo
Romeo y Julieta Vintage
Rosa Cuba
Royal Barbados
Royal Honduras
Royal Jamaica
Royal Jamaica Gold
Royal Silk
Rum Runner
S.T. Dupont
Sabana
Sabor Cubano
Sabor Habana
Sabroso
Saint Luis Rey
Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial
Saint Luis Rey Serie G
San Cristobal
Sancho Panza
Sancho Panza Xtra Fuerte
Sancti Spiritus
Santa Clara "1830"
Santa Clara Havana Reserve
Santa Damiana
Santa Damiana Habana 2000
Santa Rosa
Santiago Cubana
Sauza Tres Generacions
Savinelli ELR
Savinelli Fuerte
Savinelli Liga Especial
Savinelli Nicaragua Reserve
Savinelli Nicaragua Special Selection
Savinelli Oro
Savinelli Special Selection
Savoy
Schwartz & Fenaoui
Segovia
Selecto Puro Dominicano
Semper Fi (Camacho)
Serie 601
Series 55 (Victor Sinclair)
Series X
Shakespeare
Sherpa
Siglo 21
Signature Collection
Signet
Simonoff
Sinatra
Soccoro
Sol Cubano
Soleares
Soledad
Sosa
Sosa Exclusive Series
Sosa Super Selection
Spirit of Cuba
Stradivarius
Suave
Sun Ripened Oscuros
Sweet Daddies
Swisher Sweets Premium Selection
Tabacalera Perdomo Edicion de Silvio
Tabacalera Perdomo Estate Seleccion
Tabacalera y Familia
Tabamex Bundles
Tabantillas
Taboo
Taino
Tambor Essence CapuSSino
Tambor Essence EspreSSo
Tamboril Connecticut
Tamboril Sumatra
Tatiana
Tatuaje Series P
Tatuaje Cabinet
Tatuaje Havana VI
Te-Amo
Te-Amo Anniversario
Te-Amo Cabinet
Te-Amo World Selection
Ted's Made by Hand
Temple Hall
Tenorio
Tesoro
Texana
Thomas Hinds
Thompson Phoenix
Tiburon
Tierra del Sol
Topper
Torcedor
Traders Reserve
Treasure of Costa Rica
Trilogy
Trilogy Ovation
Trinidad
Trinidad y Cia
Troya
Troya Clasico
Troya X-Tra
V Centennial 500
V.M. Santana
Valencia
Value Line
Vargas
VegaFina
Vega Talanga
Vegas Cubanas
Vegas de Fonseca
Vegas de Santiago
Vengeance
Veracruz
Vibe
Victor Sinclair
Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversary
Victor Sinclair Bohemian
Victor Sinclair Connecticut
Victor Sinclair Corojo
Victor Sinclair Legacy
Victor Sinclair Primeros
Victor Sinclair Serie 55
Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
Vieja Hacienda
Vigilante
Villar y Villar
Virtuoso Torano
Voila
Vueltabajo
West Indies Vanilla
Winston Churchill
XXO
XXO Titanium
Yumuri
Z-Gar
Zino Classic
Zino Platinum Crown
Zino Platinum Scepter


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)




----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

ok, so what is your point?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm confused what this and the CC thread are for?????


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Be a lot simpler just to go here:

CigarCyclopedia

Get names, sizes and retailer costs all in one place -

Ron


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

RGD said:


> Be a lot simpler just to go here:
> 
> CigarCyclopedia
> 
> ...


It is a good resource, but incomplete. Not to say the above list is 100% complete, but it's more complete than either the Top25Cigar list or CigarCyclopedia.


----------



## BirdDog (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Ron. Great link.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Mikeyj I appreciate the effort :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That was neat. Thanks Mikey!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The omission of Cremosa is just ... shocking! :r


----------



## BirdDog (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry Mikey J, didn't mean to exclude you from the :tu. 

Nice list you've compiled.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a new one for ya...


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

I think you forgot one!!


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

bad you couldn't add ranking system to this like stars. 5 stars for excellent and 0 stars for dog rockets like Cremosa


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

That is a big list.

I didn't notice, was Backwoods on there?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure why this got bumped 

Certainly not complete - no Backwoods or Cremosa or Kopi Luwak Jambi.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey I just wanted to say thanks. I was looking for a list just like this last week. The problem with the links provided in this thread is that they can't be easily cut and pasted. I am trying to create a database and using Cigarcyclopia is that it is not editable. 

Thanks again and great job. 

P.S. unless you tell em differently, I'm going to use this for my personal needs.

TYVM!


----------

